# New Arrival



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Got this today, what do you think?

A Stowa Seatime Electric










Side view










Will try and take some decent photos over the weekend.

The only other one I've seen is in the Stowa Museum.

I think she is a real little beauty.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice Neal, it's certainly something I've never seen before.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Howard, it uses the same dial and case as a Lip Nautic Ski, but the only other one of these I know about is in the Stowa museum.

She's mint, hardly ever been worn.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Never saw this watch previously. I have a Revue Thomenn late Nautic Sky, but I didn't know Lip made some for Stowa.

Very nice one,

Bertrand


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very interesting, you've got to keep hold of it.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

strange_too said:


> Very nice Neal, it's certainly something I've never seen before.


You see, I _have_ seen something like this before.......

..... at lunchtime today when I met Neal for a coffee









Lovely watch, stunning









Rich


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Toshi said:


> You see, I _have_ seen something like this before.......
> 
> ..... at lunchtime today when I met Neal for a coffee


Rich, that must have been very nice for you.

Well I had a coffee on the beach, looking at my History of Speedmaster book that arrived today.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I do love those compressor cases, the crosshatched crowns are lovely. nice one mate

Andy


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice one Neal! Really like the hands on this one, especially the arrow minute hand.

Mark


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I also had coffee by the beach but havent got my speedy book yet... anyway... I love this watch... I do so need a compressor case watch... damn i should be selling not buying... hmmm....


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

JonW said:


> i should be selling not buying... hmmm....


Now you don't _really _mean that Jon!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Sadly mate I do... feel free to send me offers for my watches


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Great watch Neal











JonW said:


> ......... anyway... I love this watch... I do so need a compressor case watch... damn i should be selling not buying... hmmm....


Jon, they can be addictive so watch out


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Strapped on


----------



## Wilson (Feb 1, 2008)

Fantastic looking piece. Very rustic...Love it!


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice piece Neal and at very good price , congratulations and wear it well my friend.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> ... it uses the same dial and case as a Lip Nautic Ski...


I assume it uses the same movement as well...? Correct? R 184?


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I believe it does use the R184.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Doesn't need it yet, but does anybody know who can service this watch when necessary and can you still get parts?

Was wondering if Keith has worked on these before?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> Doesn't need it yet, but does anybody know who can service this watch when necessary and can you still get parts?


I service this movement...I have a regular customer from New York who buys up every "Spaceview" based LIP he comes across (below)....and another man from Italy who also has LIP "Spaceviews"...

You cannot get parts...except from donor watches and used parts offered on eBay...but then you'd be bidding against me (














)...but I probably have enough spares for the LIP R 148/184 to last a very long time.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> You cannot get parts...except from donor watches and used parts offered on eBay...but then you'd be bidding against me (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I would say that's enough to get by with - for a while at least
















Rich


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Great write up on LIP watches here and it appears there may be lots of spare parts id you know where to look









http://people.timezone.com/msandler/Articl...nesLip/Lip.html

My watch is running about 6 seconds slow per day, for a forty year old watch that is fine with me. When the battery goes I will get it serviced and now I know where to go 

Its a fantastic watch and I just can't take it off. Now I need a LIP Nautic Ski to go with it !!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Flashharry said:


> Great write up on LIP watches here and it appears there may be lots of spare parts id you know where to look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had an email exchange with Nick Downes a few years ago....hence this link on my web site:

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/lip...lip_history.php

Cheers

Paul


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


>


Ooh Nasty! naked watch! Really Paul, I'm shocked and disgusted!









All the others with their clothes on =







, but that one, rude and ugly!


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > Great write up on LIP watches here and it appears there may be lots of spare parts id you know where to look
> ...


Thanks for the link Paul


----------

